# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Ideas for safely displaying a buffalo robe

## Francisca

We have a buffalo robe about 68"H x 77"W. We are going to be exhibiting this piece in a fairly small space, thus it needs to be vertically displayed.
I am looking for suggestions as to how to safely do so. I recently visited the Thaw Collection at the Fenimore museum in Cooperstown NY, an was able to peek at how they presented their robes...
DSC_4956.jpg
This seems like a good idea, but I have a couple of issues...first, our robe still has fur, and second, how do you attach the velcro strips to the actual piece without damaging it?
Any other solutions are most welcome....thanks!

----------


## Paul Pawlaczyk

I would not use velcro against the skin for any reason. Use lots of very small spring loaded metal clamps that are covered with a soft-ish non-reatvie insulator and clamp your robe to a acid free covered board. Clamp at regular intervals.

----------


## Jerry Maloney

I displayed a buffalo robe several years ago. We had some plexiglass clips made.  they were bent slightly in the middle and rounded and polished.  Two holes were drilled on one side of the center point.  the furthest from center held the clip in place and the other hole was screwed in to create spring tension on the other end.  We put as many as it took to support it all the way around.

----------


## Paul Pawlaczyk

OK Jerry...we're nearly on the same page but you must have a larger budget. LOL

----------


## Tim Roby

My co-workers tell me that depending on the condition, magnets could be an option, or a combination of magnets and clips. They suggested contacting the National Museum of the American Indian.

----------


## Francisca

Thanks for the responses.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

For more responses that would come pretty quickly, you could post the question on the PACCIN ListServe also. You can do that by joining (just click on the ListServe tab on the front page for instructions) or I could forward the question for you if you want. 
My wife suggests that you just display the robe at an angle laying on a material that has some "grip" to it. Also she mentions that you could use any of the original holes that were used to stretch it if they are still present. She is a Conservator at the Southwest Museum of the American Indian. It is always hard to make suggestions without knowing condition details though. 
Let me know if you want me to put it on the list. The question goes straight to peoples in-boxes that way instead of hoping that they are checking the site on their own.

----------

